# What does Lyft driver deactivation "look like"?



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

If deactivated from driving Lyft what happens? Cannot login to app? Or just are not given rides? Or...?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Well they'll send you an email also, but from the app, when you try to go online it won't let you, likely with an error message saying something to the effect of you need to contact them.

Email will likely look something like this:


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JFrancis said:


> If deactivated from driving Lyft what happens? Cannot login to app? Or just are not given rides? Or...?


Your portrait disappears from your app


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JFrancis said:


> If deactivated from driving Lyft what happens? Cannot login to app? Or just are not given rides? Or...?


Are you worried?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Dear Lyft Driver,
You no longer required to slave 12 hours a day to make $100. What took you so long ? You’ll be thankful for my decision to deactivate you in few months, believe me.
Anyways, some entitled 13 year old said something about you to get a free ride.
Peace out and don’t do same mistakes in your life.
Lyft Support.
P.S. if you know someone who wants to make up to $100000 a year plus tips , please send them our way! Lyft driving is flexible and yoo’ll be your own boss!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I saw one guy's de-activation e-Mail. It informed him that "you be paid all sums due you by __________(date). After that date, you are no longer part of the Lyft Community. You are welcome, however, to use Lyft as a rider any time."


Yeah. Right. Lyft fires me and I am going to use their service. Yup, yup, yup...........


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Here is the 1 hour warning email and my ap said deactivated on updates. It was a satisfying feeling!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Your portrait disappears from your app


Your portrait? That sounds very elegant  My Lyft app just had a selfie that I took with a phone.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Here's what mine look like. The permanent deactivation was a mistake by the rep I reported my accident to. I called back and they changed it to temporary.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> Here is the 1 hour warning email and my ap said deactivated on updates. It was a satisfying feeling!
> View attachment 210994
> View attachment 210995


*IF* you've never been put in officially acknowledged timeout for cancels on Lyft, does that mean you're immune to sudden death permanent deactivation for >15% cancel rate???


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> Here is the 1 hour warning email and my ap said deactivated on updates. It was a satisfying feeling!
> View attachment 210994
> View attachment 210995


I don't switch on lyft in the city , that's my solution since I can't cancel . Don't loose lyft, their DF helps a lot


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JFrancis said:


> If deactivated from driving Lyft what happens? Cannot login to app? Or just are not given rides? Or...?


It looks a lot like freedom. Visualize an open field (and you running though it).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JFrancis said:


> If deactivated from driving Lyft what happens? Cannot login to app? Or just are not given rides? Or...?


It looks like the anti matter of the Abyss !

" NEVERMORE"

( Seppuku Optional)


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> Here's what mine look like. The permanent deactivation was a mistake by the rep I reported my accident to. I called back and they changed it to temporary.


Last Sunday I got put on hold, just like you. Driving under the influence (lie). Does this mean deactivation? How long to get back on the app? Any one know?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Last Sunday I got put on hold, just like you. Driving under the influence (lie). Does this mean deactivation? How long to get back on the app? Any one know?


 I don't know, I hope it's soon though. Their streak bonuses were a really good boost for me.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Here's what mine look like. The permanent deactivation was a mistake by the rep I reported my accident to. I called back and they changed it to temporary.


Permanent for alleged. Hilarious wording


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

emmhope said:


> I don't switch on lyft in the city , that's my solution since I can't cancel . Don't loose lyft, their DF helps a lot


I never got a ping using Lyft's df. Uber usually gets one.

Lyft just reinstated me!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I never got a ping using Lyft's df. Uber usually gets one.
> 
> Lyft just reinstated me!


Congrats!


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> I never got a ping using Lyft's df. Uber usually gets one.
> 
> Lyft just reinstated me!


me too!!!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> me too!!!


Congrats to you as well!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This guy shows up at your house and yells out "You've been deactivated!"


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

The ol disservice to the "community" thing.... Man F the community lol lyfts a joke anyway at least where I drive not the most popular app unless they're running promo's


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Fed truck said:


> The ol disservice to the "community" thing.... Man F the community lol lyfts a joke anyway at least where I drive not the most popular app unless they're running promo's


Here Lyft pax are more considerate, plus Lyft takes %25 while Uber can take %60. Plus at airport I usually get Lyft pings sooner.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Here's what mine look like. The permanent deactivation was a mistake by the rep I reported my accident to. I called back and they changed it to temporary.





Big Wig !!! said:


> Last Sunday I got put on hold, just like you. Driving under the influence (lie). Does this mean deactivation? How long to get back on the app? Any one know?


WTF?! You got in touch with someone at Lyft on a Sunday?









okay, now I'm mad. had this same crap happen to me a month ago, nobody was around all weekend.


----------

